# Seafood Fondue



## marmalady (Jun 29, 2006)

Was googling a recipe for another post, and found this - looks awesome!  I think I'd maybe use fresh shrimp, tho, along with some crabmeat maybe?

http://www.goodlookingcooking.co.uk/recipe-seafood-v5MAdpt.html


----------



## Shunka (Jun 29, 2006)

That _does_ look good!!!


----------



## Corinne (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a TNT recipe for Crab & Shrimp Fondue. You can put this in a fondue pot or crock pot. Oh so good!

Crab & Shrimp Fondue

8	ounces	crab meat 
4 1/2	ounces	shrimp, canned 
16	ounces	cream cheese 
1	cup	sour cream 
1	can	cream of shrimp soup, condensed 
1/2	teaspoon	salt 
1/8	teaspoon	garlic powder 
2	drops	hot pepper sauce 
1/2	teaspoon	Worcestershire sauce 
1/2	teaspoon	dry mustard 
3	tablespoons	sherry cooking wine 
		French Bread cubed

Instructions: Combine & heat ingredients in large saucepan. Serve with French Bread.


----------

